# Turbo KA24DE



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

I have a 2000 Fronty, 2wd, 5sp with the 4cyc, which is a KA24DE...

Sort if thinking about a turbo...never done one...all my power work was on old Chevys, ('55-'57) carb setups etc....and that was MANY years ago...

So, where do I start researching this project at???
Suppliers???
Anyone out there ever done this???

I'm not trying to turn this little truck into a "turbo-rocket"...I just want to punch a little more into it...I don't race...

The other option is breathing and a cam, but by the time you add up the $$$ I suspect a turbo will actually be better and about the same price...

Opinions???

Thanx
Steve


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm actually thinking there are a few companies that make a turbo kit for the KA24........but it'd be under the 240sx nomenclature........


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

I run a turbo'ed KA24DE '94 Altima SE. I'm sure that turbo'ing your truck is possible. Check out www.importms.com They're an East Coast FMax dealer and can probably help you out with the right set-up for your vehicle. Let me know if there's something I can help you out with as well.


----------



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Thanx!*

Thanx guys...am starting to look, your leads have been helpful...

BH...did you install the turbo on your ride...or did you have it done???

How much pressure???....how much difference did it give you???

What kind of $$$$????

Thanx
Steve


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

turbo the KA24DET....there's so much room in that engine bay!
first thing i would do is find out if JWT offers a ecu "boost" upgrade/reprogramming for your year and model pick up.


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

JWT offers nothing for the trucks, and the 240 ECU won't work there, either. My pictures show my turbo Frontier, which uses a Turbonetics T3/T04E hybrid turbo with ceramic ball bearings, and a Super Series 50 trim compressor wheel. It has a stage III turbine wheel in a .63 A/R housing. Right now, I have the RevHard high nickel cast steel manifold with a Turbonetics Deltagate Mark II wastegate and Turbonetics Godzilla BOV. For fuel control, I use an A'PEXi S-AFC (Soon to upgrade to the second gen version), Walbro 255L/hr in tank pump, and Holley RRFPR. For injectors, I got Tomei 740cc's. Intercooling is done by a Turbonetics/Spearco liquid to air intercooler and Turbonetics/Jabsco magnetic drive water pump. Many of the pictures do not show the completed system, but I will be posting them, shortly. My company makes these custom turbo kits, and we do support the Frontier. We are Turbonetics/Spearco/F-Max dealers, and offer great prices on all of their products. We are cheaper than probably anyone you can find. Our web site is very newly changed, and our products pages are a little sparce right now, but check it out. I am only advertising because this thread is specifically about something I can help with, and because the request for was for real leads to find exactly what we offer. We are dealers for over 200 companies, so if you need it, we can get it!! If you are really interested in these ideas, email me directly at [email protected].
John


----------



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Thanks John*

John...got your post...Thanx!!!

Checked your your pix and website...very nicely done...

It appears you are in the Tampa area, and I'm in St Louis...

So, I have some questions...

Is this turbo system a "kit"...that someone with probably slightly less than average mechanical can put together???

I'm an old fart (age 60) and the last time I worked on an engine of any complexity is when I rebuilt my '55 Chevy engine about 40 years ago...I do brakes on my cars, change time belts, shocks, last fall I swapped a clutch in my son's TrooperII 4wd...I have never taken a head off, or played much with the complexities of the modern engines...so is this a project for a more "experienced" mechanic???

The specs you mention on your Fronty...how much diff is there in the power???...Gas Mileage???...How far to you have it ramped up???


How many $$$ do you have in your turbo system???

Many thanx
STeve


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Goto www.realnissan.com


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

Steve,
RealNissan is another good source for your turbo needs, but they do not seem to offer a direct kit for the KA24DE '98-up trucks... Our truck kits look and perform very much like the RealNissan kits. You would likely start with an integrated wastegate turbocharger (T3) and a typical cast manifold. The DP would likely be something to have done at a muffler shop, but we are working to pattern them for stock exhaust fitment. The bottom line kit would be for low boost pressure, and not be intercooler, but the next step up would use an air to air front mount intercooler design. The kit would include any and all fittings, fuel system upgrades, and hoses needed to complete the install. You would need to also have an oil return fitting welded into your oil pan (as with ANY kit on the market). There are several options to our kits, such as water cooled bearing housings, ceramic ball bearing turbos, external wastegate, blow off valve choice, intercooler sizes, and gauges/electronics. Many of the options cost extra, but some do not cost any extra, at all. Our kits are very competitively priced, but range anywhere from $2500-$4000+. With all that is in my truck, and I won't bother to list it all, retail price would be about $5000+ just in the motor. The basic kits, though, could probably be installed by an average shade tree mechanic in a decent weekend. That's generous, too. If you cannot weld yourself, then you will have to have it finished at a muffler/welding shop. We can supply mandrel bends for all of your down piping/wastegate piping (If applicable).
John


----------



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

John...

Here is what I am thinking of accompolishing...

I don't race, I don't show...this is just a normal "working" truck that I haul my computer networking stuff around for installs...

The 4 banger is "anemic" at best, and I am a little tired of losing speed on a slight upgrade on the interstate...

Another 25 horses or so would probably be just fine...

What kind of detailed instructions do you have???

Steve


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

Our kits include EXTENSIVE printed instructions, with pictures for reference points to vital or easily overlooked aspects to the install. The instructions are also very specific to the equipment included, and are not generalized for multiple platforms/kits. For your goals, a very moderate kit with the most affordable components would probably run about $2400, maybe even less. The fine points are ironed out through the custom order process. 
John


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

john,
what are u running for ignition management? how much power does ur truck make?


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Thanx!*



stevem5000 said:


> *BH...did you install the turbo on your ride...or did you have it done??? How much pressure???....how much difference did it give you??? What kind of $$$$????
> 
> Thanx
> Steve *


Steve,

No...I'm not a mechanic, I'm an engineer  I believe I have one of the best darn mechanics this side of the Mississippi though.

I'c currently set-up to boost over 25psi if I want...

Dollars, you don't want to know...

Fred


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

My Frontier runs MSD ignition with Nology wires and NGK plugs. I am adding an MSD MAP sensor and boost retard management system for a little insurance, too. I have yet to hit the dyno with the new setup (Which should be good for about 370 hp at the wheels), but it was making 260. I don't want to go too far with the truck motor, because it is significantly weaker than the 240SX's KA motor. I have a donor KA out of a 240 to rebuild, using many of the same parts as I have with the truck, but I will use that opertunity to go with ARP main and head studs, plus perhaps do some high tech coating to the piston tops and skirts. I would like to shot peen the crank and align hone the mains of the block, also. There is a whole lot of things to add to the list, but because I'll be jumping from 10 psi to about 28 psi, I think that they are all warranted.
John


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

nice, must be fun to drive


----------

